# I have a 2017 Nissan Sentra Nismo Manual and every time I let go of the clutch a rattle comes from my transmission. Could I have a blow bearing?



## Sterling A (Jan 2, 2022)

Every time I let go of the clutch a rattling noise comes out of my transmission. Everything feels the same as before (going in and out of gears and reverse) but the rattling noise is there. I haven’t had it slip out or not go into a gear at all. I’ve tried finding videos with the same problem but couldn’t find anything to help diagnose the problem.


----------

